# Capsized boat on Atwood



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Here anything about it ?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup. Heard it was a bunch of sail boats. Everyone was rescued and wearing life jackets.


----------

